# Hello, de-lurking!



## Pimpinett (May 6, 2008)

Hell there! I'm Karin, I'm from Stockholm, Sweden and I've been lurking for a while, but this just seems like such a nice place I thought I'd introduce myself and maybe start posting a little, too. You guys are so helpful!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

Hi Karin, happy to have you on board


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

here!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 6, 2008)




----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Welcome, Karin!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Hope to see some FOTD's soon!


----------



## talks (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to your new home!


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra Karin!


----------

